# flat mate



## jackysh (Jun 24, 2012)

hi,

Looking into the possibility of sharing a flat with some other young, single and professional guys. This way, we both get a bigger and better place to live for less money. 

i am sane, professional, easy going. I had multiple house-sharing experiences in the UK/US from boarding school and universities and am sensitive and respectful. I don't smoke, don't do drugs and drink socially. expecting the same. i would love to hangout too if you are new to hk. if you only want a flat mate without the hangout/communication part, that works too. flexible! 

looking at upscale apts close to central so mid-levels, sheung wan, cwb, tin hou. my personal budget ard HKD 20k. so if you have the same budget, we could get a pretty cool place for 40- 50k.

let me know!

cheers
J


----------

